# Sweet tooth or salt tooth?



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Do your taste buds crave sugary sweets or salty, savory morsels?


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

It seems my teeth are after Salty things more then Sweet things


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Both, definitely both!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have always had a sweet tooth, I am expecting them to fall out soon.


----------



## rizzy (Nov 23, 2009)

Let the salt rain! Damn, I gotta keep my blood pressure in check.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Salt.

Omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely a sweet tooth. It's sooooooooo good! I go crazy when I see a bunch of sweets.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Bring on the cake, ice cream, candy bars, puddings, mousse, creme brulle, pavlova, tiramisu, pies, napoleons, eclairs, baklava, sorbet, sherbet, gelato, frozen fruit bars, cookies, whoopie pies, brownies,pralines, fudge, all at the same time.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've always been a lover of all savoury foods but it's only the sweet goods that have me on my knees everytime...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Salt tooth? :mellow:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

..........


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Both. I think salt teeth (the plural of people prefering salt tooth) is related to fat teeth. Think about it; savory foods also tend to be high in fat.

I also think fruit can be included with sweet teeth.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

neither. i will get a headache if i eat too much of sweet/salty foods. i do think my future partner would be grateful to have me since i won't ask him for a cake/chocolates for my birthday, anniversary, wedding (if i can, i will, though my mom would yell at me) & etc. lol


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I love both! But I usually tend to like salty more. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think they like both equally.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Sweet tooth... though I try not to indulge it too often :dry:


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

I really like sour. LEMONS!


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

It seems like if I eat really salty food, then I crave sweet later... And when I eat sweet foods, I really crave salt later... Guess that means both! :wink:


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Both. It really depends I guess. When I'm really hungry, I just wanna pour salt on a delicious dish. After a good meal, I love candy :happy:


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Nothing makes for a sweet breakfast like a salty slathering of Marmite. mmmmm


----------

